# Bus times from haraki or archangelos to lindos



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to know what time the bus service is from Haraki to Lindos and from Archangelos to Lindos.

I have looked but non show me the above.

Much Appreciated


----------

